# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Tilt Brush, room scale 3D painting virtual reality application, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

tiltbrush.com

Poly, online library of 3D objects

Tilt Brush on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Brush: Painting from a new perspective

Published on May 3, 2016




> Tilt Brush lets you paint in 3D space with virtual reality. Unleash your creativity with three-dimensional brush strokes, stars, light, and even fire. Your room is your canvas. Your palette is your imagination. The possibilities are endless.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google launches a virtual reality artwork gallery on the web"

by Lucas Matney
April 27, 1917

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Brush artist in residence

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Google has been working closely with more than 60 artists to help them explore their style in virtual reality as part of the Tilt Brush Artist in Residence program (AiR). Coming from a wide range of disciplines, these graffiti artists, painters, illustrators, graphic designers, dancers, concept artists, creative technologists and cartoonists have all brought their passion and talent to create some amazing art with Tilt Brush.

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Brush Sketches

Published on Apr 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Danny Bittman showing off the latest features of the Tilt Brush 10.0 update. All new lighting, sharing, and UI features!

Streamed live April 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Brush VR Art Battle - Estella vs Estella Street Fighter

Published on Jun 23, 2017




> VR art battle with Tilt Brush on HTC Vive.

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Brush x Blocks Integration

Published on Sep 10, 2017




> The sky is the limit with the new Tilt Brush update.
> 
> You can now easily pull Google Blocks objects directly into your Tilt Brush sketches, and share them back directly to the web. If you already use Blocks, those objects you publish to vr.google.com/objects will automatically show up inside of Tilt Brush. You can also find remixable Blocks models other people created on vr.google.com/objects. Browse objects on vr.google.com/objects and press “like” if you want an object from Blocks to be available in Tilt Brush.

----------


## Airicist

From virtual to reality: How Tilt Brush is changing the landscape of art-marking

Published on Apr 8, 2019




> Go behind the scenes and learn how artist Jonathan Yeo and Google created the world’s first large-scale 3D printed sculpture using Tilt Brush — pushing the boundaries of technology and applied innovation. Yeo and the ATAP team at Google reveal the process involved in integrating virtual reality into a classical medium and how new tools such as Tilt Brush are changing the landscape of art-making.

----------

